# Found bit of info on the blood tests (chrom+cystic fib)



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls
I just phoned my clinic and found a little information out on the 2blood that everyone struggles with although they did tell me that docs and hospitals use different colour bottles etc,
My lab use:-
Chromosone/karotype 2 green blood bottles and on the form it goes under SYTOGENTICS
Cystic fibrosis goes in yellow bottle under SYTOGENETICS
I have appoitnment on monday with the nurse again to give her this infomation fingers crossed for me girls that they can do then  They did say if i found out the information for them they`d be happy to do them but not many labs do them cos they are expensive!
I will let u no how i get on at docs on monday if they dont do them then   
Love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Good luck with your bloods ~ owww it's so confussing ! Think maybe they should give more information out on it !! 

Sara xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

My doc reckons Aberdeen won't analyse the tests as they are expensive.

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

vicki

Not sure where mine got sent to it wasnt Aberdeen hold on I will look out the report and be back


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

vicki

my cystic fibrosis mutation report has Scottish Molecular Genetics Consortium, Dna Lab, Medical Genetics, Medical School, Foresterhill, Aberdeen I have the telephone No if you want it let me know. 

It isnt expensive as they often preform the test on pregnant ladies that have a known risk factor.

As for the Karyotype Chromosome analysis it was preformed at raigmore Cytogenetics lab under pathology dept

I know that these are unusual bloods for a gp to do but I dont think they are overly expensive tell him to push the boat out just for you lol


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

My GP refused to do them are*hole that he is infact he pretty much refused to any, in the end i called into the nurse and explained what i needed and she did them for me, i even called in for day 2 and day 21 bloods wthout telling my gp i just called up and made app with the nurse !!!! But i did end up having them all done with the egg share team anyway and didnt pay anything extra just waited the 4 weeks for the resutls which is normal anyway !!
good luck with ur doc
lol
lou xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya
thanks all so much for ur replies!
Iam at my doctors tomorrow at 12 so thats wen i will find out if they do them or not ohhhhhh fingers crossed!
i will let u no either way
love kelly


----------

